# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Республика Марий Эл, объединяемся!!!

## davidshina

Господа, республика у нас очень маленькая, но богатая своими талантами. Давайте знакомиться, обмениваться опытом и встречаться как можно чаще :Tender:

----------


## lyapota

Добрый день! Ура землякам! Рада знакомству:)

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) - Краснодар

----------


## BESElka

Девчонки, я не ваша.. Но не написать не здесь не могу! Искала своих земляков, чтоб обозначится в темке, но не нашла. Я сама из Нижегородской области. Знаю, что земляки мои есть на форуме, но где они кучкуются, так и не нашла.. Пишу здесь не просто так ...а  мне выпала замечательная возможность посетить ваш край.. Только вернулась с экскурсии из Йошкар-Олы, и восторг и эмоции меня переполняют и брызжут во все стороны!!! Какая красота!!! Просто ЧУДО из ЧУДЕС!!! Жили три дня в гостинице , и каждое утро нас встречала замечательная женщина-экскурсовод Тихонова Татьяна Михайловна. Она моя землячка, но вот уже 41 год живет в Марий Эл. Господи, с каким воодушевлением и интересом она нам рассказывала обо всём, что попадалось нам на глаза... я готова была держать ее за руку, чтоб, не дай Бог, пропустить что-либо из ее рассказов...   Самое интересное так это то, что несколько лет назад я уже бывала в этом городе с трехчасовой экскурсией... И  достопримечательности города и его окрестностей нам показывала всё та же замечательная женщина..    Меня еще до сих пор переполняют эмоции.. Пишу под впечатлением от увиденного и услышанного... А вдруг и вам предоставиться такая возможность познакомиться  с этой женщиной и услышать ее ..  Вот тогда ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО передайте ей привет с нижегородской земли и от меня лично..)))

----------


## Nadegda71

Салам лийже. Что-то маловато жителей в нашей теме. Жаль.

----------


## Nadegda71

Как здорово, что вам понравилось в нашей республике, обычно то, что находится у нас под носом не всегда замечаешь.

----------

